# Rabbit tripe



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

not sure if i asked this before?anyone ever feed fresh rabbit tripe


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I never fed rabbit tripe, but i've fed beef tripe. VERY healthy and great to feed to dogs, but it will stink up the house.

Were you talking about the canned stuff or fresh tripe?


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

fresh


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

can you add some to kibble? I assume feed it raw or blanch it?


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

Not sure never fed tripe i know its healthy but the other day two of the dogs killed a wild rabbit and ate it no problems at all


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

The reason tripe is so beneficial is because it houses not just the stomach but all the partially digested greens, and the enzymes capable of processing those greens.I feel like the amount of those things in a rabbit would be both minimal and weaker..


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

abby said:


> Not sure never fed tripe i know its healthy but the other day two of the dogs killed a wild rabbit and ate it no problems at all


Watch for tapeworm!! My dogs periocially kill and eat wild rabbits too, they always end up with tapeworm. It's disgusting, but treatable. 

Regarding the tripe, my dogs get canned tripe every day, they love it and I love the benefits they get eating it. Have never given them "rabbit" tripe, they get the beef, lamb or venison varieties. I also feed kibble, so mix the tripe in with the kibble. I've been feeding it for years.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I feed raw green (beef) tripe as an entire meal, twice a week. I get it delivered frozen in 5 lb rolls from Oma's Pride. I've frankly never heard of rabbit tripe - but given that my dogs are pretty large I'd need a heck of a lot of rabbits to keep them in tripe for an extended period of time....LOL.
It's a marvelous thing to feed if you can stand the smell and the way it looks! 
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have fed beef and lamb tripe also mostly canned.I was just wondering I have never heard of anyone feeding it (rabbit tripe).I raise my own rabbits for dog food.and I would hate to waste something that I could be feeding.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Feed the rabbit tripe, if you are raising your own, they should be fine. I get rabbit that has been deheaded/defurred but everything else is intact. 
I wonder if the benefits of canned vs fresh(frozen)tripe is still there after the canning process. I feed frozen beef tripe from a local source, but never canned.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you blanch the tripe or feed it raw do to possible worms???


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you freeze it before feeding it will be fine, blanching will remove the natural digestive enzymes and probiotics where freezing won't so much.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

this is an email I received
Tripe is from ruminant animals such as goats, deer, cows etc. They have 4 chambers in the stomach.

Rabbits are not ruminants, they have a stomach obviously but it is not 4 chambers and would not be considered tripe.

A rabbits stomach is small and honestly to me it would not be worth the effort to save the stomach and empty the contents. It would be too much labor involved for a very small return.

I would suggest trying a whole rabbit with fur [on whole feeders link] and offer it to your dog and see if he eats it in its entirety. Some dogs will consume the whole rabbit fur, intestines, stomach, etc some wont. My dogs for example eat everything but the stomach and intestine on a rabbit.


----------

